# Scale Hardware



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I stumbled across *this web site* quite by accident. They sell scale simulated and real hardware and rivets in both brass and stainless. Worth a look.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

neat stuff. I'll add this site I just ran across - 

http://www.smallparts.com/ 

all sorts of gears, fittings, metal stock, glues, etc. 

-Brian


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks for the great Info.. Got it saved.. noel


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I have bought rivets and bolts from them--very nice stuff. 

Larry


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the links, both are excellent sites!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, Brian, 

Great finds. Thanks for the links. 

Mike


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Ooo, lots of useful stuff there! Thanks.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeez Dwight that's fantastic! I'll be ordering items from their catalogue now. Awesome stuff mate.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used their stuff quite a bit Dwight. I highly recommend it if you're looking for nuts and bolts smaller than the #90 that most hobby stores offer. For that matter their prices are a lot better on standard sizes as well.


----------

